# Could you survive this?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/884637/16

What if your sucked up in something like this? Could be applicable in a number of SHTF situations. Have you though out senerios and have you plans and preps?

I could see this more as one group imposing its will for your stuff. Right now where I am I do not imagine a race riot as happened in 1921. I have plans to defend and exits if being over run looks likely.

If If I were caught up in this the n an urban environment, escape though the seeers might be an option.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

During the 92 LA riots I was in my early twenties and the word Prepper had never gone through my head. I wasn't in LA at the time but the riots kept spreading. Rioting started breaking out in Long Beach, which isn't far from where I was in Huntington Beach. I started thinking of ways to fortify my home and escape routes should I need to run. I guess I was a prepper before I even knew what a prepper was.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> During the 92 LA riots I was in my early twenties and the word Prepper had never gone through my head. I wasn't in LA at the time but the riots kept spreading. Rioting started breaking out in Long Beach, which isn't far from where I was in Huntington Beach. I started thinking of ways to fortify my home and escape routes should I need to run. I guess I was a prepper before I even knew what a prepper was.


Sas, I think everyone here is a prepper in their own ways. I am a prepper as long as I could remember, I was about 5 years old when my maternal grandmother would make me wash empty soda bottles so we could fill it up with clean drinking water. At he time I never knew why, but it seems that we were waiting for the day that water was not available. My grandmother told me it was something she did during WW2 in the Pacific.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I was a small kid when my family left Los Angeles because of race riots. As I grew older I became a prepper before such a thing existed. We were survivalists in those days.

Hopefully none of us will ever have to face a race riot and it's pretty certain we probably will never see internal turmoil in this country. But, if i'm wrong, I have contingency plans.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was in several riots.

However, none of them have any "creds" attached to them. They were mobs of Vietnam draft dodgers who didn't want to fight (or learn) so technically it would have to be registered as a "pillow fight."


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/884637/16
> 
> What if your sucked up in something like this? Could be applicable in a number of SHTF situations. Have you though out senerios and have you plans and preps?
> 
> ...


Couple of things everyone forgets. Back in the late 60's the blacks went on a Rampage in South Providence, RI. It didn't spread to Federal Hill (an Italian Enclave) because the Mob made it clear they would resist all efforts. Fast Forward to the LA Rodney King riots with Armed Korean Merchants defending - successfully - thier businesses .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Couple of things everyone forgets. Back in the late 60's the blacks went on a Rampage in South Providence, RI. It didn't spread to Federal Hill (an Italian Enclave) because the Mob made it clear they would resist all efforts. Fast Forward to the LA Rodney King riots with Armed Korean Merchants defending - successfully - thier businesses .


I think this condition still exists through today. Does anyone think a single black man would alive if they tried to take turf from The Mafia, The Hells Angels or even The Klan?

Black gangs exist where they are allowed to exist.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The only one I was ever close to was in SF 1970.the old "Playland at the beach" at the far west of San Francisco.The un-whites were restless after one of their kind got beat up,that caused a riot,I was with my girlfriend at the time in Golden Gate park and heard all the sirens and stuff.we drove by there on the way going home and it was SHTF!.burning cars,throwing bottles,etc.got out of there fast.

My Brother and my cousin were there at the time and were involved glad they did not get hurt.

It was one of my favorite places;Old San Francisco: A Look At Before and After Playland-at-the-Beach Came Down -UpOut Blog


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You are thinking riot but what happend was the police and KKK attacked several neighborhoods . The black neighborhoods were actually bombed by aircraft. Had the Black population been armed or better armed things might have been different. 

But riots are disorganized- This article discusses an incident in which the police and KKK had a chain of command and an attack plan. 

An individual cannot defend themself from an organized attack with supeior numbers and air support. Should the local police attack a neighborhood the neighborhood looses especially if they work with National Guard.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I don't, I won't be the only one that doesn't make it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Get though it or not , I am sure my chances a good. Spending time in the infantry does not in it's self make you a bad ass or a Rambo. But years of it gives you tools and you learn a lot about your self. All out burn this mother down SHTF in the Street. Been there done that. I would not like to be there but would put money on my chances. I have never gone into a fight thinking I was going to lose.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, it must be a Wisconsin thing.

My brother and I always consider that our dad was a good provider, just not a good father. And I believe in the "rite of passage" idea, where a mentor shares ideas and goals with you as you leave childhood. I was never in the army or played football, but oddly the older guys I rode with provided a background of of 'good' (like keeping your word and paying your debts) and 'bad' (like not defending a friend or getting him through a rough patch).

I also believe that we place too much emphasis on our "defensive" profile. Yes, I have taken steps there. However the main goal of a prepper should be survival, not a lifestyle for collecting scalps.

As for going into a fight, I figure my chances are 75/25. I was taught by three cops on how to shoot (one of them was a sniper who got me ready to shoot prairie dogs in South Dakota), we now have CCW, and I polish in an age-old tradition. I admit the 25% chance of losing, because there's always somebody tougher--and crazier. Then again, I've never met anyone as crazy as I am, so it's a coin toss.

When the weather permits, I hope we can meet.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> During the 92 LA riots I was in my early twenties and the word Prepper had never gone through my head. I wasn't in LA at the time but the riots kept spreading. Rioting started breaking out in Long Beach, which isn't far from where I was in Huntington Beach. I started thinking of ways to fortify my home and escape routes should I need to run. I guess I was a prepper before I even knew what a prepper was.


because the internet wasn't yet into play - the '92 Central LA Riots were dependant on the media - until you read individual post-event reports of the riot you have no idea how severe and widespread it really was - the media was already playing their fake news game and censoring - virtually nobody covered that barricade line that stopped the riot from moving into Brentwood/Hollywood section - nothing at the time about the huge bug out from those areas - citizens arming themselves - very little about Koreatown - virtual coverup of the massacre of the motorists caught in that initial Central LA flare up ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It was the same with the 1966 Watts riot. In Wisconsin I think we found out there was a riot, but details were days, if not weeks, away. There are still parts of that area that was never rebuilt.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> because the internet wasn't yet into play - the '92 Central LA Riots were dependant on the media - until you read individual post-event reports of the riot you have no idea how severe and widespread it really was - the media was already playing their fake news game and censoring - virtually nobody covered that barricade line that stopped the riot from moving into Brentwood/Hollywood section - nothing at the time about the huge bug out from those areas - citizens arming themselves - very little about Koreatown - virtual coverup of the massacre of the motorists caught in that initial Central LA flare up ....


Very true. Had we had the internet things might have played out a little different.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

In my home in Ireland I think I’d be in trouble as we’ve made some friends in the area but it’s clear we are outsiders, Americans, and it’s not that we aren’t liked or trusted we’re just not native with roots. I guess I’m thinking if they needed to take someone’s stuff to survive they’d likely start with the “foreigners” you know what I mean. Maybe it’s my projection for while living in SF I don’t think our building stood out as a target. My plans is to bug out to the boat as quickly as possible once down river we are fine, but even at top speed on the boat I need 3-4 hours.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

stowlin said:


> In my home in Ireland I think I'd be in trouble as we've made some friends in the area but it's clear we are outsiders, Americans, and it's not that we aren't liked or trusted we're just not native with roots. I guess I'm thinking if they needed to take someone's stuff to survive they'd likely start with the "foreigners" you know what I mean. Maybe it's my projection for while living in SF I don't think our building stood out as a target. My plans is to bug out to the boat as quickly as possible once down river we are fine, but even at top speed on the boat I need 3-4 hours.


Any type of 1992 LA style riot in Ireland would be virtually non-existent as the population is largely homogeneous and they don't have the "wonders of diversity" to contend with. You may be Americans but you still have European roots, assuming you are Caucasian.

If things got bad enough on a local European or global level some might target you first not for the sake of your being foreigners but simply because they might assume you are "wealthy Americans" who have more stuff then they do.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Taking place over 18 hours, from May 31 to June 1, hundreds were killed and thousands left homeless when a white mob attacked residents and businesses in the predominantly black neighborhood, ​National Geographic reported. Read Newsmax: Tulsa Mass Graves Investigation to Examine 1921 Race Massacre

I would say yes, with a caveat, I would need a 12 gauge, with a bucket load of 00 buck; and a .357, with the commensurate bucket load of ammo. neither of which I have now. 
So, if the bastards wuz to show up at my door; I would have to make do with a .45 Auto, and a 12 inch machete. It is a disgrace that such a thing occurred, but it did; people are animals when they are in riot mobs.
[Note to self, get some more ammo!]


----------

